# Best MAC foundation for hard to cover skin?



## Mandie2006 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have red on my cheeks (sun damage, I think) and my skin is just really hard to cover sometimes.  What's the best foundation for me?


----------



## glassy girl (Feb 10, 2008)

I also have red cheeks (sun damage i think didn't have it when i waz younger) anyway i've tryed ever mac foundation and there all pretty buildable but i always go back to my studio fix powder i'm in love. Also u can put a green primer under ur foundation that really helps.


----------



## AlarmAgent (Feb 10, 2008)

I found Studio Fix Fluid to be quite heavy and opaque, good for hard-to-cover areas on my face, like the chin.  I've never tried Full Coverage foundation, but I imagine it would be good for this as well.

I believe one of the concealers is the same formula as one of the more high-coverage foundations, but I can't for the life of me recollect which one.  I'm veering towards Studio Finish, but this might be off.

A green base has definitely been my greatest joy for many years, makeup-wise.  I have a way-too-jolly amount of pink in my chin and cheeks: I'm the ruddiest of the seven dwarfs.  Happy Capillary? Haha, anyway, I use them constantly for redness reduction.  For that, I'd recommend Lorac's Oil-Free Neutralizer.  It's a very pale, pastel green tint, so it's pretty impossible to accidentally apply too much and leave a noticeable green cast to your skin.

I'm currently using Bourjois's Lovely Base, and it works very well.  Have to be more careful with it, but it gets the cover done.  Hope this helps!


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 10, 2008)

studio fix fluid is great as is studio tech. theyve both got excellent coverage and dont look heavy or mask like!


----------



## entipy (Feb 10, 2008)

I, too, have redness on my cheeks (and my nose and chin), AND my skin in that area seems to be different from the rest of my face. Almost thicker? Harder to cover and keep that way without getting splotchy!! Do y'all with the redness have that same splotchy thick-skin problem? 


((Not trying to hi-jack your thread, dear, just wondering if maybe you had that same problem!))


----------



## rouquinne (Feb 10, 2008)

i use the Studio Fix Fluid to cover my diffuse redness too.

but it's the application technique that makes the difference and i use my fingers to literally PUSH the foundation into my pores - don't pat it on top, get it right in.

and set with a light powder like the Mineralize Skin Finish or Select Sheer.


----------



## contrabassoon (Feb 10, 2008)

Studio Tech or try using a green tinted primer, it will neutralize redness.


----------



## soulstar (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_I, too, have redness on my cheeks (and my nose and chin), AND my skin in that area seems to be different from the rest of my face. Almost thicker? Harder to cover and keep that way without getting splotchy!! Do y'all with the redness have that same splotchy thick-skin problem? 


((Not trying to hi-jack your thread, dear, just wondering if maybe you had that same problem!))_

 
I have that problem as well! My chin feels rough and both my chin & around my nose is red probably due to broken vessels or what not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I use studio fix fluid  around those areas but it seems to make it oily although those are my dryest areas!


----------

